# 17x9.5 Sawblades



## ShelleylDub (Oct 16, 2007)

Alright so after attending SoWo I have gotta get a new set of wheels for the Jetta. I posted up on the Vette forums and got an e-mail from a guy who is wanting 200 bucks for a set of 17x9.5 all around. My question is would a 9.5 wheel be too wide for the front on my Mk4 Jetta? I know there is a guy out there that was at SoWo who was running 9.5's all around. I'd like to know what spacers and tires he is running. I believe his name is 12vTim or something like that. I am looking for some stretch and poke. Let me know what you guys think and post pictures of any cars running 9.5 all the way around. Thanks in advance.


----------



## too.slow (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 17x9.5 Sawblades (ShelleylDub)*

wow no one responded to this... i have the sammeeeee question!!!!!!! im so nervous they wont fit


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17x9.5 Sawblades (too.slow)*

can be done but hard to pull off imo. your going to have to be low... 
papa ran some 17x9.5 et19 i believe.


----------



## too.slow (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 17x9.5 Sawblades (audi666)*

awesome man, thanks for the response.. 
I'm usually at around 22.8 inches in the summer. hopefully I can get adapters small enough to make it work


----------



## too.slow (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 17x9.5 Sawblades (too.slow)*

wait, did he get those redrilled







he probably did. ****.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 17x9.5 Sawblades (too.slow)*

arent the saw blade ets high like in the 50s?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hell no shelley the sawblades are just right my bbs rs are 17x9.5 all around slap some 215/45/17 tires and youll be strait

_Quote, originally posted by *too.slow* »_wait, did he get those redrilled







he probably did. ****.


no he didnt get those redrilled papa had bbs rs 178s which are 17x9.5 with i think a et of 55 
so shelley with the right sized adapters the sawblades are gonna be just right and 9.5 isnt too big up front
if you have any questions feel free to pm me n i can help you figure out adapter size and everyhting


----------



## too.slow (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: 17x9.5 Sawblades (audi666)*

yeah, they're et56
I'm not really sure how et works, never really understood it.










_Modified by too.slow at 11:28 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 17x9.5 Sawblades (too.slow)*

et is the measurement from the hub face to the center line of the wheel.


----------

